

 Soon it will be time to start over, again - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/12/04/soonItWillBeTimeToStartOve.html

======
petercooper
This is the best summary of where the tech cycle is at so far, IMHO.

Dave has been through a fair few cycles (remember, he was professionally
developing software in _1979_!) and regardless of some of his other views, I
think his analysis is going to be some of the most accurate you'll see in the
software / tech industry on this topic.

------
bsaunder
I think complexity is a necessary part of the equation, but you can push it
into different places. The key is to keep the APIs and libraries simple. Unix
got it right. Lots of small utilities that are designed to be chained
together.

It seems to me that we will loose to software in this respect ultimately. We
just can't fit everything we need in our short term memory sometimes.

------
Raphael
What a coincidence. I just started working today on a social network crossed
with a CMS that aims to be way simpler and flexible than Facebook and the
rest. (But when I actually started writing the code, there were a few things I
conveniently forgot that will definitely slow development down.)

------
rgrieselhuber
One of the things that has occurred to me recently is that if someone was able
to change the economics (even further) of processing a huge amount of data a
la Google on a _much_ smaller budget, that could be one of the new sparks that
kicks off the next trend.

------
hxa7241
Although: these cycles are fragmented, and overlap a lot, and it is only
really possible to see what happened in retrospect.

~~~
michaelneale
Its more like a spiral then a circle. Its the spiral of life.

~~~
jimbokun
(cue lion king music)

------
ggruschow
Are those curious george drawings in the public domain now?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Shhh! Ixnay on the awyerslay! If you name them they might be empowered to
arrive, like demons, or Kibo!

